# Expression.Error: We cannot convert a value of type Binary to type Text.



## lager1001 (Apr 21, 2020)

I have been getting this "new" error a lot recently and can't figure out why.

When I create a custom function from an Excel file and clean that file as necessary, then invoke that function pointed at a folder of files with the same column structure, I get that error. 

I've not ran into this in the past and wonder what it refers to. If you google that error specifically with quotes you only get 2 or 3 results.

In the past I've had no issues in selecting a file from a folder, cleaning it in the query editor, saving it as a function, then aiming that function at the source folder so it implements the cleaning steps on all files in the folder. But now I keep running into this Binary to Text issue.

Any ideas?


----------

